# P99 Trigger Configurations?



## nero (Feb 28, 2007)

A few days ago I had the opportunity to handle a P99 for the first time and was pleasantly surprised that it fit my hand perfectly.( I have small hands/short fingers and a lot of double-stack grips feel too big for me.)

I understand that the P99 is offered in several trigger configurations, can someone here please tell me about P99's available trigger options? Is the P99 currently available in TDA (DA/SA)? Also, what is the AS trigger option? Finally, is the P99 9mm still available with the OD green frame, and what trigger configurations is that model offered in? Thanks.


nero


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.org/search.php?searchid=44787 Scroll down the page to where the tread on the P99 is and it will explain all about the different triggers on the P99.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought this: http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/index.html, was going to be a 'Sticky' but never made it. Anyway, it should answer any and all questions you have as a P99 owner.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

From Uncut in another thread on the same subject:



uncut said:


> I will try this....
> If you are looking for the P99c .40S&W ... I would try one before buying, as many complain how snappy it is in .40S&W..... remember that the 9mm and .40S&W use the same recoil spring...
> next.....
> P99/QA is "the same" (not really but if you like H&K this will do it) as the LEM...precocked same triggertravel and weight with every shot..... buuuuut if the P99 is decocked it's useless unless you pull the slide back 1/8 of a inch to recock the striker....
> ...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I think the triggerconfiguration is answered....in short though

P99/AS DA/SA
P99/QA Glock like action.... to be politcal correct since some get picky... partially precocked striker..... "light" same leng pull every shot
P99/DAO true double action..... same long "heavy" triggerpull

to the OD green/MIL frame...... only available in QA models... unless you find a NIB old version P99 (pre2004)

WAWAP77000FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77003FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77010FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77013FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77014FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77022FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78000FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78003FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78011FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78013FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78014FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78022FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78053FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" TAN 2-12RD


----------



## nero (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks all for the helpful/informative replies.



nero


----------

